# Calcium and Vitamin D3 sources for large Tortoise (over 20 lb)



## Pan Li (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I have a hard time to fine a good calcium and vitamin D3 supplement for my 4 years old Aldabra Tortoise. She is about 25 lb. And all the supplements that I can find in petsmart or petco are for small tortoise. Does any one have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe the directions on the container refer to small tortoises, but the contents inside the container is the same no matter what type of animal you buy it for. Calcium is calcium. If the tortoise gets outdoor time with a bit of sunshine, you don't need the d3. Just take a pinch of calcium powder between your thumb and index finger and sprinkle it over the food two or three times a week.


----------

